# Lighting Upgrade



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

I recently bought a used fifty gallon aquarium and I believe it has two of these for lighting:

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c195978/p17713173.html

Unfortunately this means that the aquarium only has 30 watts of lighting and I was hoping to have the option of live plants. Is there a simple way that I can upgrade the wattage in this hood?

Can I simply buy a higher wattage bulb and put it in the same hood?
If not, is there another same sized hood that I could purchase?

What would you guys do in my scenario?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Unfortunately you can't put higher wattage tubes in the fixtures you've got. Your best bet is to determine how much light you need, and select a light fixture or fixtures accordingly.


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Just curious if I could use a 18" 17W T5 fluorescent bulbs with this starter:

http://www.petco.com/product/105073/Aqueon-Aquarium-Flourescent-Starter-FS-22.aspx

I know the package says 15W, but the starter itself says 4-22W.

Thoughts?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if the fixture will hold the T5 bulbs. The ones in there are probably T8s. At any rate, adding 17W versus the 15W tubes i isn't going to get you much more light.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Perhaps you should look at an inexpensive T8 shoplight. Most of the inexpensive ones, which are less than $20, can be fit into a section of vinyl eaves trough, so you have a finished look. Tubes, either 5000K or 6500K, or one of each, are around $4 each.


----------

